# New Wiener Logo!



## Rooigevaar (11/1/17)

Wiener Vape Co. has some great things planned for 2017! 

To Kick it off and to celebrate our new Diamond Supporting Vendor status here is a sneak peak with our new logo. Some of you will have noticed this on the Good Boy Private Stock bottles.




Tell us what you think of it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (11/1/17)

Stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/17)

I think it will look great on a XXXL T-Shirt... all my Weiner T-Shirts were stolen by my daughters because they were too small for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think it will look great on a XXXL T-Shirt... all my Weiner T-Shirts were stolen by my daughters because they were too small for me.



Eventually one day I will find a shirt that fits!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Taytay (11/1/17)

I NEED a shirt with that awesome new logo too! LOVE IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (11/1/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Eventually one day I will find a shirt that fits!!!!


Baron dude Baron. All the way up to 4xl and heavy high quality t's and golfers.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taytay (11/1/17)

I just realized that it would look so good embroidered on a black cap. Very good logo indeed

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tockit (11/1/17)

Looks like an upside down, one eyed bird with its beek open.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (11/1/17)

Tockit said:


> Looks like an upside down, one eyed bird with its beek open.


Took me a few looks but i see it now


----------



## Huffapuff (11/1/17)

Taytay said:


> I just realized that it would look so good embroidered on a black cap. Very good logo indeed



I'd buy me a cap with that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (12/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Took me a few looks but i see it now


Lol  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (12/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Baron dude Baron. All the way up to 4xl and heavy high quality t's and golfers.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Baron has failed me, Uncle Rob unfortunately is a giant in the industry and helps to to big things for vaping, but finding a shirt that fits is no small feat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (12/1/17)

Tockit said:


> Looks like an upside down, one eyed bird with its beek open.



Now it can not be unseen!!!!  Was hoping the finer aspects like the droplet of juice would be noticed but I guess we could turn it upside down and re-brand to Gentleman Turkey Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Sir Vape (12/1/17)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiccccce

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (12/1/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Now it can not be unseen!!!!  Was hoping the finer aspects like the droplet of juice would be noticed but I guess we could turn it upside down and re-brand to Gentleman Turkey Vape Co.


Lol, sorry about that. The nature of my job is to think outside the box so my brain is trained to look at things differently. I also see a vase/jug with what I assume is a slice of cucumber or lime in it.   

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/17)

I love it - its "serious" or professional looking, and stylish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (12/1/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Wiener Vape Co. has some great things planned for 2017!
> 
> To Kick it off and to celebrate our new Diamond Supporting Vendor status here is a sneak peak with our new logo. Some of you will have noticed this on the Good Boy Private Stock bottles.
> 
> ...




Love it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Baron has failed me, Uncle Rob unfortunately is a giant in the industry and helps to to big things for vaping, but finding a shirt that fits is no small feat.



Ask @Sir Vape where they get thier T-Shirts... The ones that Hugo got for me XXXL are damn near a perfect size for the big boys... and by big I am not referring to the stomach but more our outstanding physiques!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Taytay (12/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I'd buy me a cap with that.


Totally. Would pay good money for that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (12/1/17)

Just had another thought. That logo is clean cut enough to go really nicely on a vape band me thinks...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/17)

@Rooigevaar guess who I thought of today at the On Tap Festival?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (12/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rooigevaar guess who I thought of today at the On Tap Festival?
> View attachment 104045


Wow uncle Rob! That silhouette looks just like our oldest! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

